# Virginian Opossums - O lets have some babies Patrick



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

We took Patrick and O to the vets last night and got the all clear for breeding them.
Here is Patrick 










and O being held by our vet









They got a complete check up and were weighed. Patrick now weighs 4.95 kilos and O is 4.40 kilos. Must say they behaved brilliantly, they were seen by all the nursing staff at the practice. 
We brought them to my home and put them together for the first time and they basically ignored each other 









there was a lot of wondering around and eventually they did seem to notice one another








O seemed a lot more interested then Patrick, until she nipped him. She did not do any harm but after all the moving and pulling around it became too much for the pair of them and they fell asleep.








We will keep everyone posted on their progress. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Fab!!! I love the pic of them facing each other hehe, stand off!! 

Good luck with the breeding


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love their Crinkly little whiskers and their feet, Actually everything :2thumb:

Very lucky! 
Good luck with your breeding plans


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bless them they are hooooooje now :flrt:

i so love the updates on this adorable pair :flrt:

yes pleasie keep us updated :2thumb::no1:


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

thats great that they both got a clean bill of health!

and they werent tryin to kill each other which is good.
hope all goes well with the breedin

daz


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

They are stunning,definitely an animal/s I would like to keep:2thumb: Good luck with breeding.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Will be following this with interest.
Please keep us updated.

regards
Ian


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck with the breeding program, once they decide they like each toher of course :lol2::lol2:

They both look stunning as always :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

They are adorable!
What size litters Virginia Opossums have?
-
Elina


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Great looking animals, hope they breed for you. Looking forward to seeing pix of your opossum with babies.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Elina said:


> They are adorable!
> What size litters Virginia Opossums have?
> -
> Elina


They can have up to 20 babies but after 12-13 days they make their way up to her pouch and there is only 13 nipples for the babies to suckle onto, once they are attached the nipple swell to fit the babies mouth. 

the average size of litter is 7 however, we have seen pictures of bigger litters.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Gosh that is quite a few!
-
Elina


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

very nice!
out of interest are these expensive to buy, ive never seen them for sale before.. their really gorgeous!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I found it!!! *blush*

Great news that they both got clean bills of health!! They are amazing and I would love to have the pleasure of keeping one (or a few) at some point! I love hearing about O and Patrick! Good luck!


----------



## babymarley (Nov 24, 2009)

ohh how cute are these good luck with breeding :flrt:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Quick Update*

We have given up on the breeding at the moment, Patrick has returned home. O was not very cooperative about the whole thing, every time Patrick made his advances she bit him. 

We have decided to give them a little "time out" alone and will try again either in June or July.

We will keep everyone posted on their progress. Thank you for your time and kind comments.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a shame... Keep us updated on how things go!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

byglady said:


> We have given up on the breeding at the moment, Patrick has returned home. O was not very cooperative about the whole thing, every time Patrick made his advances she bit him.
> 
> We have decided to give them a little "time out" alone and will try again either in June or July.
> 
> We will keep everyone posted on their progress. Thank you for your time and kind comments.


ive found the same with ours, and spoken to a few keepers that just cant seem to get them to breed for some reason, hopefully they will breed for you as in the wild they breed like mad! 
i do wonder wether they need any thing extra in their diet to induce them to breed but they are kept the same and fed roughly the same as american breeders yet no mating behavior :devil:
again good luck with your two it would be great if some uk captive bred became avaliable:2thumb:
stu


----------

